# Bad accident on Sunday



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh goodness! That looks extremely painful. I hope you get better soon and find the cause of his freak out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Yikes! Feel better soon...


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

Holy crap, Oliver! Horses can be unpredictable, but something this sudden makes me wonder if he didn't get stung by something or something like that. 

I hope your recovery goes smoothly, and without too much pain! That's the important part right now - focus on healing.


----------



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

I happen to agree with PaintedHeart.
My horse threw me one time like this but I was ok. He had gotten stung by a yellow jacket a couple of times.

I hope you get better soon


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you 
That's what we are thinking as well that a bee or something got him


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I hope you feel better!

Everytime something like that happens I always say "Man I wish we had it on camera"


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh my gosh! OP, didn't anyone ever tell you doing a handstand whilst riding isn't advisable?!

Jokes aside, whoa. The fact that he stayed in place rather than taking off definitely makes it look like something got him.

Hope you are heal quickly and are able to get back in the saddle as soon as possible!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

:hug:Yikes, sending healing your way. 

I know how it goes, I had a horse accident on Memorial Day and broke my leg for the first time ever, I'll be out of commission for a long time, can't put weight on the leg till September. So you've got lots of sympathy from me. 

Hang in there. :hug:


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

SO glad you'll be okay.... eventually.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, that must have hurt. Healing vibes coming your way?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Ouch, girl!

Glad you are okay


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

To figure things out it might help to see the frames before what you have posted. sorry


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

those pictures just make me sick to my stomach to look at. I hate seeing ahuman body look like a ragdoll. I hope you heal soon, inside and out. hugs to you!


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

Did he give you the "what are you doing down there?" look?


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

Can you tell us about your injury or any other thoughts on the whole experience? So hard for us all to see things like this but it is good to know the realities of riding.

I can't believe you went head first w/ your feet flipping up in the air... not a usual way to fall.. Good luck assessing the event and with your recovery. Regardless of what the reason - no one deserves this kind of fall.  I'm sure your horse did not mean it...  lots of love you way.. <3


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy crap are those some scary pics. Thank goodness he didn't flip over on you. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Healing Update*

First off I would like to say THANK YOU to all of you!!:loveshower:

Good news: No broken bones, no stitches, no surgery. 
Bad news: No ridding now for minimum of now 7 more weeks. Originally it was 4 now today it got bumped up to 7. 

I had a fallow up apt today and came home with more Rx's and in more pain. Turns out I really messed up my neck and shoulder....though since those did hit first along with my head no big surprise there.

I dont really have a diagonosis other then pulled and torn muscles and tendons throughout my body and extreme inflamation.

I have taken over a week off work and start back sunday morning.

So now I am on daily:

200mg Tramadol 
6000mg Extra stegnth Tylanol 
4200mg Advil
2000 Roboxin

Iv been pretty busy with taking care of my mom who this week iv had to take in a few time to Urgent care for a massive kidney infection and taking care of her. Now that she is on the mend and now leaving for my brothers weeding that I can not attend due to work and in to much pain to try and drive all day and party after. So now I am feeling my body catch up to me saying hey...hey you yeah we crashed and burned and its going to now HURT. 

Honestly the horses are sitting in a pasture doing nothing and it makes me sick about Ollie. He has already come from past that he learned how to get out of work this way, although I really have a gut feeling this was not out of meanness. But now he is become protective over me. I was in the pasture with them last night and he was able to come up to me and we where having a good moment when Luna walked near us and he lots his mind lunged at her bearing his teeth but realized I was right in front of him and that he almost ran me right over and freaked himself out so bad he wouldn't come near me again and back to square one... 

In the works of talking with some of my trainers. 

The drugs are really kicking in now and cant think straight....
Thanks again guys!:loveshower:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Be careful with that tramadol. I hope your doctor isn't keeping you on it for more than six weeks. It can be very difficult to come off it.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Duffy yeah I've been on it before and really love how it works cause it's a slow relaease that's why I feel the way I feel yet can't sleep because of the steroid ... Blah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I was on 400mg for eight weeks. It took me six weeks and two attempts and a lot of diazepam to get off it. There were a lot of tears, sickness, rage and exhaustive episodes I went through. It's slow release, but it's too good at it's job. I stayed on longer because I couldn't feel the pain telling me to stop, and kept doing more than I should.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah I hear that! 
I was so freaking jacked up last night from the prednisone so after the tramadol wore off I was like hellllllloo world I'm going to be extremely ADHD at 2am-6am and layer in bed fidgeting watching tv shows and my brain was going a billion miles an hour! Holy crap! It's waring off now but dammmmmmn
Not to sore today so starting with the Advil and tylanol and Roboxin then it it get bad I'll take tramadol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Hang in there! I have 8 weeks before I can bear weight, so I imagine it'll probably be another month or so before I can ride after that (who knows). You'll be riding before I will. 

Glad you didn't break anything or need surgery. I've got pins in my leg now forever. Not what I expected, but I'll manage. 

My horses are lazing around too. Not what I had planned, but hopefully life can resume when I get better. 

Rooting for ya!!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Just follow the Docs orders . Hope you heal fine . 
Same for Cal.Dreamin. 
Don't push yourselves . Take some calcium for the broken bones.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If you have any bruising that's painful, try Arnica gel. It's amazing how much it speeds up the healing. I used it on bruised ribs a few year ago.


----------

